# Taking I 95 from NY to Fla



## NY_Travelers (Jul 7, 2014)

we are moving from new york to sarasota florida second week of august, we are purchasing our first class A RV and will be making out first night at the rv park on Assateague State Park Camping.

we are looking for other areas of interest along the I-95 corridor to check out and explore. We don't want to venture to far from I 95 as we would like to only take 5 nights on the way down.

Thoughts so far are the Assateague State Park Camping, hitting Charleston SC and Savannah Ga.

Looking for some ideas of where you have been or heard about, any and all would be great, thanks

Chris and Joann


----------



## akjimny (Jul 8, 2014)

Try this site:  http://www.rvparkreviews.com/.  Just take the reviews with a grain of salt and don't pay too much attention to the ones that are over a year old.  Hope it helps.


----------



## vanole (Jul 8, 2014)

Chris & Joann

Welcome aboard.  Was just in Sarasota 2 weeks ago for a large lacrosse tourney my nephew played in.  Sarasota is nice place.  Hopefully the skeeters are under control at Assateaque during your visit.

Concerning your trip south you will really like Charleston and Savannah lots to do and see in both places. 

Not sure of your specific interests or what you are looking for campgrounds, restaurants, or attractions.


----------



## krsmitty (Jul 8, 2014)

Some nice sites around St. Augustine area. We always stayed at Stagecoach.


----------



## Shorty (Jul 10, 2014)

On our way North 1 year we were eating at a Steak and Shake...using our brandy new smart phones we looked for a campground...came across ~~Coastal Georgia RV Resort in Brunswick GA...we will be back


----------



## TJFogelberg (Jul 17, 2014)

I recommend stops in Myrtle Beach (Lakewood Campground is good and right on the ocean) , Charleston (Oak Plantation is excellent), and/or Savannah (Hardeville RV Park). All 3 are great cities to visit.


----------

